# Tires wearing on the inside



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I did an oil change last week and I noticed that my tires are wearing on the inside. At first I thought it was an alignment issue...but for all of them to wear on the inside?....
All 4 are wearing evenly, just more so on the inside than anywhere else.

any ideas?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot to add....I only have 13,000 miles on it.

Also I don't ride it hard too much


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im having the same problem.
On one of my back tires you could already see the wire from the tire.


----------



## GTOFlyer (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys,
First, I'm new here (as of today), so hello to all and thanks for making this site possible. Now, your wear issues are part of an ongoing problem that GM is aware of (I'm uncertain if they've addressed the design deficiency), so you need to contact the dealer. There have been accidents related to this issue, and it is an ongoing problem. Just my .02c...


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

:willy: The problem lies in the springs innabillity to support the weight of the car. Had a HUGE complaint/discussion with gm, they will not lift a finger to help! Replaced 5 tires since buying the car new. First replacement came at 16,000 miles. Went up the food chain at gm and they told me "WE WILL NOT HELP YOU WITH YOUR PROBLEM" . Bought h&r springs from tire rack.com paid $265 total to my door and I live in Hawaii! Hope this helps you guys pm me if you want.:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the same problem, but more so on the front tires rather than the rear.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

GTOFlyer said:


> Hey guys,
> First, I'm new here (as of today), so hello to all and thanks for making this site possible. Now, your wear issues are part of an ongoing problem that GM is aware of (I'm uncertain if they've addressed the design deficiency), so you need to contact the dealer. There have been accidents related to this issue, and it is an ongoing problem. Just my .02c...


Welcome to the forum.:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The intimidator said:


> :willy: The problem lies in the springs innabillity to support the weight of the car. Had a HUGE complaint/discussion with gm, they will not lift a finger to help! Replaced 5 tires since buying the car new. First replacement came at 16,000 miles. Went up the food chain at gm and they told me "WE WILL NOT HELP YOU WITH YOUR PROBLEM" . Bought h&r springs from tire rack.com paid $265 total to my door and I live in Hawaii! Hope this helps you guys pm me if you want.:cool


He speaks the truth. Spring sag is common in our cars, mine wore on inside on the rears more than the fronts. I rotate my tires often, when the springs sag they put the tires at a more negetive camber causing the tires to wear on the inside. Rob one of our forum sponsors can help you out.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

are better springs the only/best fix for the problem?
I'm not going to be able to afford new tires every 16,000 miles....

I was thinking about not only rotating them but also flipping the tires on the rim but that is going to cost me an arm and a leg.

any other ideas?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If your OEM springs sag than much better you get aftermarket ones. Talk to this guy: Pontiac GTO Forum - View Profile: [email protected]


----------



## rollin_on (Dec 3, 2008)

*same issues here on the new tires at only 12k miles*



AlanSr said:


> I did an oil change last week and I noticed that my tires are wearing on the inside. At first I thought it was an alignment issue...but for all of them to wear on the inside?....
> All 4 are wearing evenly, just more so on the inside than anywhere else.
> 
> any ideas?



I had the same problems, had to change all 4 tires, as well its such a soft
compound. do you think this could be some of the issues? 

There is also a class action lawsuit going on for the same reason, here is the link. 
Pontiac GTO Class Action Lawsuit


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

the front springs do sag some, but nothing like the rears do. the fronts can drop approx 10mm from collapses strut bushings.

Strut bushings are the cause of the majority wear on the inside edges of the front.

You can see the strut bushings that are bad by clicking on my web link at the bottom.

Also you can see a rather definitive review of the GTO suspension in the stickies area of the suspension section that I wrote,

Briefly, the front strut bushes are damaged in shipment, They get compressed. Once compressed they become weak, and the center section can migrate to the engine compartment direction, which causes excess negative cambers, but worse of all, changing cambers that lead to changing toe, which both lead to excess tire wear. GM Tac is aware of this issue. They have multiple cases. In fact, they have 5 cases just from me with pictures and such.

But with their state of mind, "it must be the way you drive or you hit something" 

With that said, instead of replacing tires regularly, upgrade your strut bushings ad possibly your radius rod bushes with non GM stuff, and get it aligned to -.3 to -.4 camber in the front, and you should have serious improvements with tire life

Rob at Wretched and Frank at Rocksand Racing, both sponsors here, are experts on the GTO and can help you and your shop that you use to install the components

thanks
mike
dms


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

AlanSr said:


> I did an oil change last week and I noticed that my tires are wearing on the inside. At first I thought it was an alignment issue...but for all of them to wear on the inside?....
> All 4 are wearing evenly, just more so on the inside than anywhere else.
> 
> any ideas?


You better go ahead and get some new tires because they WILL blow out on you!! I tried to squeeze a few more miles out of mine after i noticed the wearing and learned the hard way. The inner sidewall of the tire totaly separated from the top of the tire. By luck I was only going about 35mph and could pull off to the side of the road. I too will be looking into the suspension upgrade asap.


----------

